# Game 31: San Antonio Spurs @ LA Clippers



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

*Game Thread: San Antonio Spurs @ LA Clippers*

* December 31st, 2004 - 9:30 PM (Central Time)*


*San Antonio Spurs (24-6) * @ *LA Clippers(13-14)* 

Last Game: San Antonio - Win, 114-80
Last Game: Clippers - Win, 101-90


*Projected Starting Lineups: *

















































































*Reserves:*

































































Well, I thought the Spurs would be in for a let down until I saw that Rick Brunson might be starting. Jaric is questionable, and I don't know if he's goin to play or not. LA is 9-7 at home, so they really aren't that bad of a team. But, they are in the middle of their fall from a winning record, and they have several injuries. However, they still have two good ones in Elton Brand and Corey Maggette. Maggette really concerns me because he gets to the line so much that he may cause foul problems. If he gets Duncan in foul trouble, the game is wide open. Manu is questionable as well, and from what I read in the paper today, I think they'll rest him for Sac-town on Sunday. Tony should have another big game tonight, because there's not a guy on the Clippers roster that can stay in front of him. Dunleavy's a veteran coach, so I'm sure he's going to stress keeping TP out of the lane. Usually when the Spurs get all of this hype and excitement they fall flat on their faces, so I'm hoping this won't be a let down.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i pridict spurs win huge game frm barry


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Clips have been ice cold lately. Brand hasn't been rebounding well, Maggette hasn't been shooting well... I really don't think these guys are playing at 100%. Only concern may be Mikki Moore and Chris Wilcox coming off the bench, but chances are they shouldn't make much of an impact. With the way Parker's been playing lately he should have a field day against Rick "the laughing stock of BBB.net" Brunson.

Spurs 98 Clippers 88


----------



## GODisaSpursFan (Mar 25, 2003)

112 - 85

Spurs win.


----------



## Q8i (Oct 23, 2004)

Brent Barry Time Baby.
Drop 30 On 'Em


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

This could be a let-down game, but I'm not gonna bet against the Spurs on how they are playing right now.

Spurs- 103
Clippers- 86


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Any news on whether Manu is going to play tonight?


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Weasel</b>!
> Any news on whether Manu is going to play tonight?





Still haven't heard anything. The Spurs always keep things like this relatively quiet, so we might not find out until close to game time.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I just saw on the Spurs official site that today is Barry's birthday.....maybe this points to a big game from him.


----------



## rocketsthathavespurs (Jul 17, 2004)

i herd on espn that he would be out but not sure if they were just talking bout most likely he'll be out of he will be out


----------



## Johnny Mac (May 6, 2003)

I get to watch this game, woo. 

This is a game where we might miss Manu and his energy, its possible that the Spurs come out flat, since its a back to back on the raod. 

Either way, the Spurs should win this one, but it wouldn't be too much of a surprise if they dropped it. Clippers match up fairly well with the Spurs. They have a deep and talented frontcourt, so if shots aren't falling, it'll be a grind it out game with both teams clogging the lane and forcing the game to be decided with outside jumpers.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Manu's in the starting lineup. This game started an hour earlier, to my surprise.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Very crappy game from the Spurs thus far. Clippers are up 31-26 late in the 2nd. Pop got ejected very early in the game.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Spurs turned it up for the 2nd half. Too much Duncan and Parker for the injury-plagued Clips. Dub-dub for Parker, 21 and 11. Duncan was himself with 23 points, and Manu looked like he wasn't effected by his injury. He only played 26 minutes, as much as Brent Barry played. Brown got 12 minutes tonight, so this might be the beginnning of the end of Brown's stay in the rotation. Barry played pretty darn well, despite forcing some three pointers. After I clowned on Brunson in the first post of this thread, he goes for 17 points, 8 assists, and 6 rebounds. Figures. 



San Antonio Leaders:


Points:


Tim Duncan - 23
Tony Parker - 21
Brent Barry - 12 (2nd straight game he's been in the top three in scoring)


Rebounds:


Tim Duncan - 8
Rasho Nesterovic - 6
Brent Barry - 5
Malik Rose - 5


Assists:


Tony Parker - 11
Manu Ginobili - 4
Bruce Bowen - 3





After a slow start, it was a good finish. Barry playing 26 minutes, and Parker's continued good play are the only things taken from this game.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

There is one thing I didn't understand in this game. Why did Popovich get himself thrown out for a call that went the Spurs way?


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I didn't watch the game, so I don't know how we played. I did hear about Pop being thrown out, and us starting out slow, but we came back. I noticed that again Barry had a solid game.


----------

